# BEAGLE TRAINING PEN



## Walleye32 (Mar 5, 2012)

I live in Jackson county. Looking for any nearby rabbit running/training pens. Just looking to run my pup to get her ready for season. Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Walleye32.if the damn cats hadn't killed most of my rabbits,you could use my pen. The cats have been taken care of but I need to replenish the rabbit population. I'm trying to find some training rabbits to get me by until I can catch some wild ones. 
My pen is just north of Eaton Rapids about a mile. 

Reddog


----------



## Walleye32 (Mar 5, 2012)

That's worth the trip for me. Eaton rapids isn't too far. How big a pen do u have?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

5 acres with thick heavy cover


----------



## Walleye32 (Mar 5, 2012)

Good deal, well if you get some rabbits let me know. Always looking to run my pup


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

How old is your pup


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

And what is his /her breeding? Not that it matters. Just curious. I run Patch bred dogs.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

reddog1 said:


> And what is his /her breeding? Not that it matters. Just curious. I run Patch bred dogs.


Red i'd be interested in running some pups also!! i have 3 1 at 1 1/2 female Not a pup but hasn't been ran as much as i would like!! 2 males 1 at 1 1/2 1 at 3months out of http://www.bachmanskennel.com/ " tuffer then yours "


----------



## Walleye32 (Mar 5, 2012)

Patch.tri color. Came from lemon and tri-color. Female 1 year 11 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Russ. Rabbits are low but there are still some out there. How far away are you? 

Walleye. Who did you get your hound from?


----------



## Walleye32 (Mar 5, 2012)

Galaxy kennels in Rockford 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Is that Mike Ratkowski's kennel


----------



## Walleye32 (Mar 5, 2012)

Mike osmolinski


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Walleye32 (Mar 5, 2012)

Gavin lake ave


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry for all the questions but there are not many guys with Patch blood. Did you get a pedigree with your dog? I'm curious to see the names on the Patch side.


----------



## Walleye32 (Mar 5, 2012)

No that's fine. I've got a pedigree. I'll dig it out and take a look


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok
Thank you


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

reddog1 said:


> Russ. Rabbits are low but there are still some out there. How far away are you?
> 
> Walleye. Who did you get your hound from?


depends on where in Eaton rapids you are I'm only 30 miles from jackson!!


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm about a mile north of town.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

only a hr drive not to bad!! May have to hit ya up sometime before the first snow hits if you have some free time !!


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm retired and other than my Hare camp on Drummond Island in October, I'm usually running hounds somewhere close to home.by then I should have more rabbits in the pen.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

reddog1 said:


> I'm retired and other than my Hare camp on Drummond Island in October, I'm usually running hounds somewhere close to home.by then I should have more rabbits in the pen.


The guy i got my dogs from goes up there every yr you know Scott Bauchman???


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I do not personally know Scott but I have heard of him. I have a house on the Island so if I'm not running hare, I'm usually just at the house. I don't go to the resorts much unless someone I know is staying there. 
I first went to the Island in October of 1967 and as a kid I spent most of my summers up there staying with friends. This October will be my 50th October on the Island. It's a very special place for me.


----------



## Skizzler (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi reddog I was wondering what you would charge to run in your pen? If you know a place to buy rabbits I would be willing to buy some for your pen in exchange for a little running time I am from Pennsylvania and am working here in Michigan and have a pup I am trying to start any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Not really sure who sells rabbits for training but I would be willing to trade rabbits for time in the pen
Train8ng rabbits usually cost around $10.00 each so for every rabbit you bring it would give you 2 sessions in the pen. Bring 6 and you would have unlimited running. 
I did just put a wild cottontail in the pen on Thursday.


----------



## Skizzler (Sep 17, 2017)

Ok that definitely sounds like a good deal to me I'll have to try and find where to buy some rabbits


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

reddog1 said:


> Not really sure who sells rabbits for training but I would be willing to trade rabbits for time in the pen
> Train8ng rabbits usually cost around $10.00 each so for every rabbit you bring it would give you 2 sessions in the pen. Bring 6 and you would have unlimited running.
> I did just put a wild cottontail in the pen on Thursday.


Red any idea on where to order some from? Wouldn't mind sending ya a dozen!! any special kind??


----------

